# Killifish i got on Aquabid



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Killies!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Now those are some beautiful fish! Congrats on the snag!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome them fish look epic


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

man, i wish i could use sites such as aquabid


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Mmmm... I would use aquabid... except for the huge price of shipping. That, and I don't have my 75g yet. Gotta get the parents on that....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, "Dad, mom really want a big tank for your anniversary."


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha. Only problem is, their anniversary is in September. I can't wait that long!


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

Fishychic said:


> man, i wish i could use sites such as aquabid


if it is a trust thing i can vouch for the killifish guy, just got some more from him and he gave me a free pair


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fishychic..if you would like to get some really nice killies ; there is a fellow named kiril from bulgaria i think.. you can get eggs from him.. he is one of the tops in the world.. eggs are shipped all over the world and are not expensive to do so.. go on aquabid and look under killie eggs.. look for kiril and other sellers from europe..


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, the address that i have is a military address, PCS. So that means it would actually go to new york THEN to germany and sit at the post office over the weekend...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hm, killie eggs may be the only fish that could survive that treatment.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Killie eggs will be OK for several days in transit. Just tell whoever you buy from your situation. They will take extra care. Make sure you research raising killie fry from eggs before you purchase them. Its a little trouble but Loha is right. It is a great way to get some really cool fish at a really good price. As a matter of fact, I might do that myself. It would be interesting to swap notes on our progress.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

many species of killie eggs have an incubation period of 3-6 months or so..these are the peat spawners..if the eggs are picked right after spawning ; they can be in transit for many weeks without problems..there are usually 12-15 or so eggs in the bag of peat..but sometimes you will find an auction with a lot more eggs.....and at a very reasonable price..
and shipping is only 5 or 6 bucks..


----------

